# Thanksgiving Day let me loosen by belt pic



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

The double cheeseburgers and bacon did them both in.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

looks like two very satisfied Dogs!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:hysterical: That just too funny!
Thanks for sharing.


----------

